# What software do you use for HDR?



## DVC Mike

I'm looking to get into High Dynamic Range photography, and I was wondering what software those of you use for HDR.

I don't have Photoshop CS5 (I use Lightroom or Capture NX) and rather not have to pay it's steep price just for HDR. Photomatix Pro seems extremely popular, and Nik (who makes great products) has their fairly new HDR Efex Pro.

I'm not interested in a shareware or freeware solution.


----------



## mjhoward

qtpfsgui.  The new version is called Luminance HDR but qtpfsgui works better and it is completely free with no watermarks of any kind.


----------



## Phranquey

Corel Paintshop Pro X3


----------



## Professional

I tested the Photoshop CS5 and that Nik HDR one, both were not so good at all as Photomatix, and the another program that can beat or can be closer to Photomatix is Dynamic Photo HDR. I heard about qtpfsgui but it seems there is no Mac version [maybe now they have as i didn't checked], so the only 2 choices i have are Photomatix and Dynamic Photo HDR, and i bought both of those as they are worthy.


----------



## Provo

I use Photomatix 4 Pro and Dynamic Photo HDR 5 since I wasn't allowed to select two I chose photomatix


----------



## mjhoward

Professional said:


> I heard about qtpfsgui but it seems there is no Mac version [maybe now they have as i didn't checked], so the only 2 choices i have are Photomatix and Dynamic Photo HDR, and i bought both of those as they are worthy.



I'm using it on my Macbook.


----------



## SlickSalmon

The first time I pushed the "preprocess" button in Photomatix Pro, I fell in love with it.  It's simple, fast, flexible and produces an excellent result every time.


----------



## Davor

i haven't done HDR recently, but back in the day, i used photomatix pro, i tried the photoshop HDR tool but was not user friendly, took forever and looked bad.


----------



## inaka

SlickSalmon said:


> The first time I pushed the "preprocess" button in Photomatix Pro, I fell in love with it.  It's simple, fast, flexible and produces an excellent result every time.



I just caught the bug a few days ago...love it.


----------



## DVC Mike

I just downloaded Photomatix Pro and will give it a try.


----------



## snaplounge

The Nik HDR Pro is fantastic. I found it more intuitive than Photomatix.. But this is just personal preference.


----------



## mortovismo

Photomatix.


----------



## gregg_UCT

Mike, 

You should try our program, HDR Express, in a free 30-day trial (with no watermarks). It's super fast and intuitive. Let me know what you think!

Download HDR Express

Gregg


----------



## guzziknight

gregg_UCT said:


> Mike,
> 
> You should try our program, HDR Express, in a free 30-day trial (with no watermarks). It's super fast and intuitive. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Download HDR Express
> 
> Gregg



Gregg,

What's the difference between HDR Expose and Express?


----------



## ghache

photomatix 4 pro and nik hdr,


----------



## KmH

To bad your poll doesn't allow multiple choices, because I use more than just one on your list.


----------



## spacefuzz

I started with photomatix and lately have been blending everything manually in CS5.  I process the 2-3 shots I need in lightroom then drop then in on different layers and blend as needed.


----------



## johnpaul

Photomatix seems to be the most popular by far


----------



## mistermonday

I use Photoengine by Oloneo. When this thread was started, OPE was only in beta but the product was released in June. Its tone mapper beats the sox off any product out there. However it is still working on fixing weakness with ghost removal and alignment.
Regards, Murray


----------



## PBSNature

I use Photomatix Pro as well. Well worth the money and the speed and quality is second to none. Its super easy to use and has worked very well for me.


----------



## mistermonday

PBSNature said:


> I use Photomatix Pro as well. Well worth the money and the speed and quality is second to none. Its super easy to use and has worked very well for me.


PBSNature, you clearly have not tried Photoengine by Oloneo. It is several times faster than Photomatix and its processing is real time.
Regards, Murray


----------



## vipgraphx

I use photomatix pro. I tried NIK HDR PRO but it seems like it did not work as well. most photos looked to cartoony. Maybe it was just me not really knowing the software.


----------



## Joel_W

I'm currently using Photomatix Essentials 3. Easy to use for a beginner at HDR, and yields great results.


----------



## jake337

I did not see this software on the list.  Others from another forum have been saying they prefer it over photomatrix.

Here is a thread about it:
News: SNS-HDR v1.3.8 - Open Photography Forums

Here is a link to the project page:
SNS-HDR


I was wondering if anyone here has experience with or uses this software?


----------



## jake337

Bump!  Anyone use the SNS-HDR program?


----------



## ann

I glanced at it, but haven't gone back to take a more serious look, but i have thought I might.


----------

